# 735iL engine noise



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

I have been restoring our 1990 735iL E32 over the past month. The car didnt run over 2 years because of the fact that nobody had the time to fix some of the things wrong with it. But I have been working on it now. Well I changed the oil yesterday and did have a lot of sludge in it and I didnt feel comfortable running it thru the engine. Well the oil change went great, no problems there. For some reason the engine makes a randon whining noise all of a sudden. It seems to me like it comes from the head. I think possibly the camshaft is not getting sufficient lubrication. But of course I have never seen this problem and I really dont know for sure. The noise doesnt usually stay either it can stay on for a minute then it just stops all of a sudden. I dont think its a belt either. :dunno:

I have attached a 2 minute audio file so that you can hear the noise or whining that I'm talking about. The "whining" noise happenes at the 1:35 minute mark or so. Thanks for any help in advance and Happy Holidays to you.  :thumbup:

http://www.csit.parkland.edu/~npinson/bmw735il/


----------



## DanT (Apr 14, 2003)

I listened and I would recommend removing the drive belts and running the engine and see if the noise is still there. it sounds to me like a noise that could be coming from a belt-driven component. this is the easiest way to narrow it between a engine noise or a belt driven component noise. you should be safe to run the engine for a good 3-5 mins without risking overheat due to the water pump belt being off.


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for your reply. I will check those items such as the alternator, power steering pump and waterpump and check to see if they are making the noise. However, I still do believe that it is something wrong in the engine, the head in particular. The noise when you listen very carefully is a very pronounced noise coming from the head. One thing I forgot to inform in the thread was that when I ran the engine to the fully warmed up stage I saw a small curl of white smoke coming from around the head. Now I dont know if that makes any sense, but could it be the "banjo" bolts and lube lines are not putting out sufficient oil onto the camshaft. :dunno:
Also, the valve cover on the M30 engine, how easy is it to remove it? From the way it looks to me, it looks very easy. All you would have to do is remove the Mass Air Flow sensor and the air filter box and its that simple but I am not for sure on that.  Thanks again


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

While you are there check the banjo bolts in the cam oiling system. They come loose and leak off the oil pressure that is used to lubricate the cam. One could be leaking noisily.


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

Yea that is the plan if I take the valve cover off to check to see what is going on. 
By the way...how do you like the 8 series E31 cars? :thumbup:


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Told the wife to bury me in it when I go.

Also told her to just have them open the passenger door and put her in it with me when she goes  Not sure how well that went over.


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

:rofl: :bigpimp:


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

Anyone else have any suggestions? :dunno:


----------

